#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Course, Seminars Thread

## Nabilia

Does anyone have any T e x a s - A & M Petroleum Course Materials to Post for self-improvement?

Here is what is available for the Reservoir Engineering Course, the overhead slides

Reservoir Engineering Course - PETE 665 Presentations 2007.zip	  6.389 MB



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Course, Seminars Thread

----------


## Yuri47

Very good thread

----------


## Nabilia

Here's different one...
PETE 203 - Drilling Engineering Laboratory Manual (King Fahd University) April 2003.pdf	  2.502 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## driller4ever

thanks alot

----------


## sotos

Hi to all,
I'm a new member in this forum and i'm pleased to enjoy in your company.
I gratuated from Chemical Engineering School of University of Patras (Greece) this year and i would like to study a master in petroleum engineering somewhere in Europe.
I would appreciate if someone have any information about universities and programs. 
Thanks

----------


## sarmad1364

dones anyone have booklet for chemical engineering from good univesity of USA or other countries?

I need
advance and mass transfer
addvance heat transfer
advance fluid mechanic
generally transport phenomena
advance themodynomic
process design
reactor

i aloso need a good one for mathematic for chemical engineering.

----------


## heman_t

Link not working

----------


## sarmad1364

Nobody answer...........

----------

